# Systemd ne démmare pas

## olive007BE

Bonjour,

J'ai déjà réussi a installer Gentoo l'année dernière. En Bref j'ai testé plusieurs distribution : ArchLinux, Ubuntu, Fedora, OpenSuse, Gentoo. Et je trouve que la plus stable est Gentoo.

Je voudrais utiliser Gnome 3 avec Systemd. Mais lorsque je lance ma distribution c'est OpenRc qui démarre. J'ai suivi les instruction du wiki : http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd.

Je n'ai pas tout compris. J'ai donc quelques questions ?

Je n'ai pas de partition /usr séparé, doit-je donc utilisé un initramfs ?

Doit-je unmerge OpenRc pour devoir utilisé Systemd ?

Merci d'avance

----------

## xaviermiller

Message déplacé dans la section francophone du forum.

----------

## ruddy32

Je rencontre un autre problème, démarrage de grub, suite à l'installation Gnome 3 & systemd - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-990504.html?sid=fa2bdcdf6f4b02bb9482c19038c152d6.

----------

## DuF

 *olive007BE wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai déjà réussi a installer Gentoo l'année dernière. En Bref j'ai testé plusieurs distribution : ArchLinux, Ubuntu, Fedora, OpenSuse, Gentoo. Et je trouve que la plus stable est Gentoo.
> 
> Je voudrais utiliser Gnome 3 avec Systemd. Mais lorsque je lance ma distribution c'est OpenRc qui démarre. J'ai suivi les instruction du wiki : http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd.
> ...

 

Bonjour,

Tu peux ne pas avoir de partition /usr séparée et pourtant avoir besoin d'utiliser un initramfs, à toi de savoir suivant ton usage et ton matériel ce dont tu as besoin pour que l'init se passe bien.

Conserves pour l'instant OpenRC même si tu ne l'utilises pas comme init. Je n'ai pas regardé récemment mais pour moi il y a des scripts utiles à gentoo globalement.

Pour ton problème au démarrage, peux-tu détailler comment ton système est configuré (grub, partition, version applicative, etc.)

NB : Ce serait sympa de suivre les règles du forum §3/3 sur la manière de poster.

----------

## SirRobin2318

Oui, on va avoir besoin de plus de détails. Genre ce que tu as mis comme init dans /etc/default/grub ?

Tu devrais avoir: 

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd" 
```

Quelqu'un a eu un problème similaire et l'a corrigé en donnant real_init en paramètre au kernel:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-987146-highlight-.html

----------

